# What and How Much Should I Feed My Puppy?



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

I recently adopted a 5 month old GSD (His name is Koda), and I'm really just wondering what kind of puppy chow I should be feeding him and in what amounts. I don't want him to eat cheap stuff, but I know I can't afford to regularly feed him the really high end stuff either. Anybody have any opinions on some good dietary regulations for Koda? I want him to grow up as strong and healthy as he can be.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This article rates puppy food: Best 5-Star Dry Puppy Foods For how much to feed, start with the amounts listed on the package and see how Koda does.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you looked at Fromm, Orijin, Acana, Wellness, etc?

A good quality kibble is worth the price, they will eat less of it and be healthier. If you can find a good supplier then look at buying RAW in bulk and you can save a ton of money that way 

A cheaper but still decent kibble is Kirkland sold by Costco


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've been having alot of luck with Taste of the Wild (the Bison mix) with my dogs. I'm thinking around your dogs age my pup was eating 3 to 4 cups (a day), but when they are adults they only eat 2 c (approx) a day. That first year when they are growing is $$$ 

Did you read thru this yet ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...975-most-highly-recommended-puppy-food-s.html


----------



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the choices, I'll be sure to check out those sites and see if anyone around has them!


----------



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

So I went to a really good pet food store and I ended up getting this after talking to the associates. They had Acana, Fromm, Orijin, Earthborn and a lot of others, but they were very pricey. They recommended this. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

From the package photo, it has no corn, no wheat, no soy - so that is good. The brown rice and chicken is also good. That's great you found a good kibble that is within your budget.


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome, Dylan. I am from Louisville KY!

I have a 7 month old GSD female and I have always fed Orijen. I switched from Large Breed Puppy to Six Fish as she was experiencing loose stool. The change has been a success from that standpoint as her stool is much more solid.


----------

